# Best Option I've Found



## Redoak49

I agree with you about the injury issues but some will take exception stating they work so safely no accident can happen.

I think the Shark Guard is an excellent piece of design and great for after market safety and dust collection.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## EarlS

The Shark Guard isn't exactly cheap, but neither is a trip to see your friendly local hand surgeon. I'm all for safety when it comes to rotating equipment. I guess the continual emphasis on safety at work is starting to soak in.


----------



## splintergroup

It looks like a nice accessory Earl.

The only question I have is dust. I know anything plastic will act like a dust magnet when connected to a DC. Do you get any dust buildup issues which mess with blade visibility?


----------



## EarlS

Splinter - actually, dust build up isn't too bad. I was worried about static as well but it really hasn't been an issue. Maybe the air velocity keeps the dust moving well enough that it doesn't build up? Maybe the plastic is grounded enough from the metal touching it that it doesn't build up a charge? At any rate, it isn't really an issue, even as dry as it is with the super cold weather we are having here in Iowa.


----------



## AandCstyle

Hey, Earl, I have been using a SharkGuard for years and agree that it is well worth the money. I do have some dust on the shroud but I can see the work well enough. Of course, I have never cleaned it in all the years I have had it. hmm

Lee always has a heavy backlog of work so his wait time is usually 2-3 months.


----------



## sepeck

What thickness did you go with for your riving knife? I am seriously considering getting one of these.


----------



## EarlS

Steven - I went with the thinest one so I don't have to worry if I use a thin kerf blade. Lee is also very helpful. If you aren't sure about the specific configuration that you need, drop him a note with your details and ask for his recommendation.


----------



## jonah

Isn't that the ARK model? I thought the SG1 was the old model.

Yours looks like mine, and I definitely have the ARK.


----------



## michelletwo

put a delta ark on my 30 + yr old contractors saw and love it. What a great aftermarket add on. Very pleased with mine


----------



## EarlS

Jonah - I'm not really sure which version I have. It might be the ARK. I told Lee what table saw I had and he sent the correct version.


----------



## Leeway

Hi Guys.
Just to confirm. Earl does have the Delta ARK adjustable riving knife version and his guard version is the now older SG3D. We replaced the plastic latch parts in the images with bent stainless steel parts in Dec. This week we are shipping an even newer version with a spring loaded nickel plated latch instead. It will still be called the SG3D SS as the latest version.


----------



## EarlS

Lee - thanks for clarifiying things. I thought it might be an ARK but I couldn't find the receipt to be sure. I do know it helps with the chips and dust and definitely keeps my fingers out of the way of the blade when I'm using it.

The spring loaded latch will be a nice improvement and should make taking the guard off a one hand operation.


----------



## d38

I got the ARK version as well a couple months ago for my Delta Contractor saw. 
I got the 4" hose option and have a blast gate on that for when I want to dial down the air flow. 
I ordered the "thin kerf" knife even though I'm using full kerf blades. Gives me the thin kerf blade option in the future, and made setup a little easier. 
Overall, it works great. The 4" hose creates huge suction thru the guard. When using my one-sided sled, dust will get below the right side board. But it isn't too bad.
Mine shipped the week the forecasted when I placed the order, so he's good at knowing his lead time.


----------



## Mosquito

> Hi Guys.
> Just to confirm. Earl does have the Delta ARK adjustable riving knife version and his guard version is the now older SG3D. We replaced the plastic latch parts in the images with bent stainless steel parts in Dec. This week we are shipping an even newer version with a spring loaded nickel plated latch instead. It will still be called the SG3D SS as the latest version.
> 
> - Leeway


Is it possible to get those parts as a replacement kit? One of the 3D printed parts broke on mine, and has rebroken twice after gluing. Just not a good place for 3D printed parts it seems


----------



## Leeway

Guys, any 3D printed parts are warrantied for life. It is extremely rare that any break. The ones that I have seen fail were actually due to one of our printers doing something odd. It is a dual extrusion printer and it was printing the support material in with the Pet G making it weaker than normal. This support material is Hips. Kind of like a soft foam. Pet G properties are strong, but flexible. The Hips intrusion made them brittle. I did not catch this as quickly as I would have liked, so some did make it out the door. 
I am pretty flexible on replacement parts on the rest of the guard as well, so just let me know if you have any issues at all, and I will take care of them.


----------



## Commarato53

I bought one from Lee about 2 years ago and just love it. Well done Lee!


----------



## kelvancra

I cannot speak to this specific guard and splitter, but, since I started running my Merlin splitter [and an Excalibur over-arm guard] about twelve years ago (can't remember how long I've been saying that) I have not had a single kick back.

Since adding a splitter to my 3 horse, I have had pieces of wood close down on the splitter so hard it took something to the tune of thirty or forty pounds pressure to push the wood through (so, of course, I stopped). Clearly, that would have been the start of a kickback, were it not for that I run my splitter religiously.

In summary, though I have not used this beast, I can say it would be an excellent investment in both safety and comfort, and you WILL note a positive difference from time to time.


----------



## hairy

I just ordered that for my 1989 Unisaw. For about 6 or 7 years I used it with no guard, splitter or anything. I installed an MJ Microsplitter about a year ago. Now I need to start making some ZCI's.

I have the same saw that Norm used on NYW. I watched him for years, he never used a guard or splitter. Maybe they edited out something, but he always stressed safety. I have not had any kickbacks, but I have had my workpiece hit the back side of the blade and take off a little more than I wanted. The splitter should correct that. I just never felt that an MJ splitter would be safe for anything thicker than the splitter, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Jim55

> I have the same saw that Norm used on NYW. *I watched him for years, he never used a guard or splitter.* Maybe they edited out something, but he always stressed safety.
> - hairy


Old 'Nawrm' (as them Yankees call him) generally had a comment somewhere to the effect that the guards were removed to better show the set ups or whatever it was they were doing. That is generally done by all those woodshap show hosts.

I've got one of those shark guards and have been happy with it but, have to confess to not using it, or any, guard much. My old saw has a fixed splitter that gets in the way of cutting anything only partway through so it has to be removed and like many others, I have a tendency for not re-installing it.
I am thinking of selling my saw and getting another with a riving knife.


----------



## kelvancra

Jim touches on a critical point - whether or not a safety device is used depends, a lot, on how easy it is to remove and install. That's what I like about my Merlin splitter - it comes off at the touch of a button )a screw driver to push the button, and just presses on and clicks in place.

Clearly, a riving knife is the Rolls of such devices. More so if it is quickly and easily removed and installed.


----------

